# Mozilla si blocca

## Ginko

Succede anche a voi che ogni tanto mozilla si blocchi e pure facendolo ripartire si continui a bloccare non  

appena si tenta di aprire una nuova finestra (che so'  il composer o il Find tool)?

Quando mi succede l'unico rimedio e' cancellare il file :

~/.mozilla/default/bla-bla/XUL.mfasl

che viene ricreato facendo ripartire mozilla.

  --Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

Mi succedeva raramente quando tentavo di aprire mozmail. Mi sembra di ricordare che c'è un bugreport da qualche parte nella bugzilla di mozilla al riguardo. Quel file (che serve ad accelerare il caricamento di moz.) si corrompe, ma è sufficiente cancellarlo per ristabilire il corretto funzionamento dato che, come hai notato, viene ricreato senza problemi.

----------

